# Breeding details one should consider before 1st time breeding



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

A lot of material is available on the process selection of a brood bitch and the stud, viz. the temperament, health checks, the pedigree selection, the working/show titles to be considered etc. Now suppose u are a first time breeder and u have done all that, eg. obtained a good brood bitch with good health and working or show titles spending fortune. Let us assume that u have also spent lot of resources such as building the kennel. Finally you have been able to arrange a suitable stud, and you would not mind travelling and paying the stud fee to get the job done. Now it is time to start dreaming about your dream first litter ! Right? Just hold on! If you are a first timer these are the following minor points u may like to consider

1. How do u know the "Day one" of the season: When u contact the stud owner , naturally 1st question would be when would like to mate ur bitch. Some prefer on 11th and 13th days. For some bitch it may be 12th or 14th days depending upon the ovulation cycle. But for this one must know day one. It can be lot harder than one could imagine. Some bitches like to keep them selves very clean so one may easily miss the 1st few days of the season until, the swelling is pronounced and the discharge increases to a stage where you notice drops on the floor. A solution may be to do a "cell cytology" or 
"progesterone level" test. Ideally u would like to take ur bitch to the stud during the "Estrus" period and with a progesterone level of at least 10.

Now if u happen to be in a place like where i am, then forget all that you have to depend on the old way of studying ur bitch very carefully, especially the organ. In some bitches the swelling may not be pronounced even after a few days into the season. So then u have to detect the day one correctly. 

2. Deworming ur bitch. Many prefer to do a heavy deworming before mating, but there are also rules for deworming a pregnant bitch. But the later is very risky specially if u have no experience

3. Ok. stage 1 and 2 done and finally the mating is done. Now are we assured of success? Carrying the pregnancy is a huge responsibility and one big risk other than miscarriage, "ANEMIA in Pregnancy". It can be life threatening. i will not write a lot about. please talk to vet or an experienced breeder. As a precaution some people give Iron supplements right from the beginning of the season. 

4. Suppose all is good upto day 30 after mating and u notice the "good signs" in ur bitch and naturally u are exited. But again hang on, have u considered "Pseudo pregnancy" or false pregnancy? Just google it or again talk to some one experienced. In short bitches can show all the signs including milk formation, without actually carrying the fetus.

5. Ok. so let us go for an ultrasound. Usually after 28 days of mating. Lets say "Great news" pregnancy confirmed. Now naturally u have to follow very good nutrition routine. But do we still have more issues to consider? "Fetal Absorption". This is a condition where the bitch may actually absorb a fetus in the body. The reasons can vary widely from "stress" to health issues of the bitch. So it can happen that although u had positive ultrasound report but even after 60 to 70 days the whelp does not happen. This is less frequent but can happen.

6. Finally suppose all is good, but during whelp ur bitch may need vet assistance. Do have such skilled and experienced people around?

In short breeding ur bitch requires lot of monitoring and care and it is a full time commitment.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Some signs of anemia/ low Platelet count are fatigue, heavy breathing after walking, loss of appetite, heavy legs etc. If after 3 weeks of mating you notice slightest of these please do not ignore these signs as normal hormonal change symptoms as it happens during early stages of pregnancy. I would suggest for 1st time breeders to do a blood test at the beginning of the season to know the Platelet count status and other key parameters. There are herbal medicines to increase platelet counts. I would request people to share their experiences if any


----------

